# Suggested Peptide Protocols



## Don Keballs (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm 35, lifting srsly over 15 years. 5'10 205, BF as high as its been prob around 14-15%. Training and diet are good, planning on dialing back in in 2013. Chronic pain from herniated/bulging discs and other elbow and knee tendonitis. Just started TRT after levels tested at 182. New to peptides and looking for some info. I know NOT to expect quick results. I do not know about dosage or duration.

For example, I'm looking at TB-500 for healing. I saw the basic protocol was 1 weekly injection of 2.5 - 5 mg. 5 weeks? 8 weeks?
Also looking at Hexarelin, maybe Frag-176-191. How much of each would be needed? How long to run and how often to inject?

1. I want healing/feel better first. 
2. Then some fat loss for the love handles. 
3. Some muscle growth would be good, but have other resources for that. 

Unfortunately, money is an issue. I understand that daily injections may be required, but for me the less the better. Currently looking at Osta-gain as the feedback looks good and their prices look great. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 1, 2013)

Check out maxim pep bro. Sick deals right now and there shits legit. I got some of there ghrp and cjc and its good shit


----------



## Don Keballs (Jan 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Check out maxim pep bro. Sick deals right now and there shits legit. I got some of there ghrp and cjc and its good shit



OK. I don't really know how to run this stuff though. Can't purchase until then. Thanks for trying to make a sale though haha


----------



## R-fresh77 (Jan 1, 2013)

BigCool said:


> I'm 35, lifting srsly over 15 years. 5'10 205, BF as high as its been prob around 14-15%. Training and diet are good, planning on dialing back in in 2013. Chronic pain from herniated/bulging discs and other elbow and knee tendonitis. Just started TRT after levels tested at 182. New to peptides and looking for some info. I know NOT to expect quick results. I do not know about dosage or duration.
> 
> For example, I'm looking at TB-500 for healing. I saw the basic protocol was 1 weekly injection of 2.5 - 5 mg. 5 weeks? 8 weeks?
> Also looking at Hexarelin, maybe Frag-176-191. How much of each would be needed? How long to run and how often to inject?
> ...


----------



## R-fresh77 (Jan 1, 2013)

BigCool said:


> OK. I don't really know how to run this stuff though. Can't purchase until then. Thanks for trying to make a sale though haha


 bump...


----------

